# Holden Monaro CV8



## Delnari (Oct 27, 2004)

Okay, I was doing some looking at the Holden website (where are GTO's are made), and found something interesting. Some of the options offerred in AU are better than we get. Take a look at a sample car build


_Your Monaro CV8 

Monaro CV8 5.7L/6-Speed Manual $60,490.00 RRP* 

Key Standard Features 260kW, 5.7 litre high output Gen III 'LS1 Plus' V8 engine 
High performance split dual exhaust 
18" alloy wheels (4) 
Performance brakes 
Leather interior 

Colour Phantom Mica No additional cost 

Trim Redhot leather seat trim
Black Anthracite leather/Redhot stitching on steering wheel, handbrake handle and gear selector No additional cost 

Cluster Redhot No additional cost 


Accessories
Holden By Design rear wing spoiler $750.00 RRP* 
Satellite navigation $3,800.00 RRP* 
Electric sunroof $2,600.00 RRP* 
Sports profile leather-wrap steering wheel $410.00 RRP* 
Leather-wrap gear knob and handbrake handle $360.00 RRP* 
Bluetooth mobile phone kit $495.00 RRP* 

Total price: $68,905.00 RRP* _ 

Granted $51,000 US dollars is a lot to ask, but when do we get these cool accessories for our $30K + cars?


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

beacuse holden is holden, if the gto had all of that, then it would be a holden cv8 wouldn't it? i'm sure the GTO has stuff the CV8 doesn't......for instance a safe place for the gas tank to be placed...


----------

